# Anyone use abg mix? or have dart frogs?



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm wanting to set up a dart frog tank and use aquatic plants (emersed). The dart frog people don't recommend a soggy substrate. A lot of dart frog people recommend using ABG mix and a false bottom to keep the substrate from staying too wet.

Has anyone tried growing aquatic plants this way? If so, which plants worked and which didn't?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Best bet - ask VivariumConcepts, a user here on APC.

--Nikolay


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I can't say I've used it, but use what works best for the frogs. They will take priority over plants.


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

JustLikeAPill said:


> I can't say I've used it, but use what works best for the frogs. They will take priority over plants.


I chose ABG mix because it is best for the frogs.

I'm hoping to learn what I can from other people's experiences so that I know what to expect.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Frogs and ferts aren't a good mix fyi.
Was reading into before deciding I should hold off on purchasing them.

Setting up palud#1, test phase before a 40 breeder setup and adding darts.

-Gordon


----------

